# Starting Exposure Reference Sheet ????



## cnardo (Jul 2, 2012)

Before I spend a fair amount of time creating my own “Starting exposure reference sheet”, I was wondering if anyone knew where there might be one available for down loading and editing. What I was looking for was a sheet like this:

*Starting Exposure Recommendations:*

Scene ISO	f/	Tv	Mode Comment

Car Trails 100	10	10s	M Do this is background to light:
Do this is trails to light:

Beach M exposure for open sky

Waterfall
(Flowing)

Waterfall Etc.
(Freeze action)

Fast moving Sports 


Thanks…. Chuck


----------



## corpusrex (Jul 2, 2012)

This webpage was posted in a previous post and has a detailed EV chart and Exposure Factor Relationship chart towards the bottom of the page. Not sure if this is what you were looking for.

http://www.fredparker.com/ultexp1.htm


----------



## LostArk (Jul 2, 2012)

Not to sound like a jerk, but such a reference sheet is 100% unnecessary. 1/500th will freeze almost any action, for example. As for blurring motion (panning or whatever) lighting conditions and subject movement (and sensor size, focal length, & subject distance) have so many variables a "cheat sheet" would be too big and confusing to be of use. If you want to blur a waterfall just start at 1/15th and slow it down till you get the desired level of blur. Car trails, start at 10" and speed up / slow down your shutter speed till you get what you want. For sports, if you want to freeze action never dip below 1/500th. For panning, start at 1/250th and chimp till you get the look you want, slowing the shutter as necessary.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2012)

don't spend a lot of time with this, what you want is the basic idea of how to shoot moving water, freeze fast action, etc. You will have to adapt your settings to each situation in any event.


----------



## cnardo (Jul 3, 2012)

Folks....

Thanks for the Fred Parker link and the sage advice regarding "DO IT" rather than "read about it". I need to get comfortable with making quick decisions in the field without messing around and over-thinking the problem.

Thank you all for taking the time to respond.


----------

